# Laptop Screen as a FLIP-DOWN



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

Ive decided to add some video to my sentra and I want to use a laptop screen as a flipdown. Im not sure how this is gonna work so I was hoping for someone's expertise. Ive seen this install in a caddy so I know it can be done but just how. THANX


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

laptop monitor? are you sure it wasn't just a car monitor they do make them in 15" and 17" too. 
Cadilacs and Sentras are both VERY different in size you may want to reconsider putting such a big monitor in such a small car


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *laptop monitor? are you sure it wasn't just a car monitor they do make them in 15" and 17" too.
> Cadilacs and Sentras are both VERY different in size you may want to reconsider putting such a big monitor in such a small car  *


I know it seems crazy to have that BIG a monitor such SMALL a car but I just gotta do it!!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah! A laptop screen seems really big for a sentra. If I cant afford an indash screen I am going to get a 5" or 5.6" overhead flip down screen.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

the interface between head units and their addons are usually specialized... like, you need a sony cd player to hook up a sony cd changer (there are very few exceptions, and RF units dont count, cuz that wont do shit for a screen install) so are you looking to just do it so you have a screen in there, and thats it? so you can watch your movies and play your computer games? that would be fairly easy, you can get accessories from the manufacturer of the head unit, to allow RCA plug inputs to be run into the back of it, via the BUS or cd changer control input. that way, you can get audio from the laptop to the sound sytem. i dont think you'd win any shows for it, cuz its like a 5 min install, but it could be pretty cool, i guess... if youre actually looking for it to interface between the head unit and the screen, you might be shit outta luck. (i mean, my friend has 4 auxiliary screens, and a pioneer flip up screen in the dash... the flip up screen displays info as to whats going on w/ the cd player, etc... ) unless you got their a/v control piece... which is pretty pricey, and used an S-video or RCA video to run out of the head unit, to the lap top. and that's considering your laptop has some kind of video input.


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

Ain't happening. First off, the Laptop screen was never designed to go over 100 degrees, much less 150 like it could get on the roof of a closed car on a hot day. Next, it wasn't designed to take an outside input. After that, how are you going to invert the signal to the monitor? Next, what are you going to mount it into? A screen that big will need a heavy duty support structure to keep it from dropping into the back seat if you hit a speed bump.

As nice as it is to find a cheap way out, using a laptop screen instead of a regular monitor is like trying to use paper mache to make a cold air intake.

Juan


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Plus the picture would be upside-down 


Sorry dude, but Juan is right. You’d save yourself a lot of time and headaches if you just purchased an after market setup.

Good Luck

s


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Just do like I did. I got the dvd player and 3 5" tv's for less then $450 including all the wiring and stuff that I needed.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Do you have a green sentra with chrome rims? What part are u in? Where did u get those screens?


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nope My car looks like this. 

















From Northern Kentucky. about 20 mins south of Cincy

Got the screens from www.cmttrading.com via ebay. DVD was through www.millionbuy.com


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Um, a 15" laptop screen costs over $1500 retail.

the reason laptop computer companies can get them super cheap is b/c they purchace about 10,000 at a time for maybe $4-600ea. If you were to go out and buy 1 laptop screen, it would cost you about $1500.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Well, it's been brought to my attention that any dreams of ever attaching a laptop LCD to *ANYTHING* (besides your laptop), is all but impossible.

Unless you got a PhD from MIT and the knowledge to construct a 4 layer PCB interface board, that converts the NTSC signal to the digital RGB, plus suitable for high frequency standards… or you might just want to bite the bullet and fork out the dough for an aftermarket setup.

Here’s a link that explains everything. Damned if I could! 

http://www.eio.com/lcdconnect.htm


 Good Luck

s


----------

